# UKW Wood Price Calculators;- FREE to download.



## CHJ (25 Aug 2013)

The *PC program *written by Tony is not currently hosted on the UKW server, a copy is available On My Server





Be aware that you will need the Visual Basic support and runtime files on and registered on your machine.
Details of source and how to install if not already on your system are addressed in the old posts/threads.
*I.E.:--*


> search your system folders for msstdfmt.dll
> may be in c:\windows\system32 folder
> If it is then type this in run on start.
> regsvr32 c:\windows\system32\msstdfmt.dll
> ...


*Original PC version* thread by program authorTony


*MAC version by Charley*

Is available from UKW Server HERE:---





Original MAC Thread


----------



## Stormer1940 (21 Sep 2013)

Cheers for the metric conversion on the calculator. I have been given a price per m3. How do I convert that price to cubic ft??? 

Cheers


----------



## nev (21 Sep 2013)

http://www.metric-conversions.org/volum ... c-feet.htm


----------



## Stormer1940 (21 Sep 2013)

I think I came across that calculator before. Do I just divide my m3 price by 35.315. What gives. Sorry has been a hard week and brain can't function.


----------



## nev (21 Sep 2013)

its either divide or multiply. if you do one and then fall off the chair with shock , its probably the other one


----------



## nev (21 Sep 2013)

no. hang on!


----------



## nev (21 Sep 2013)

yes divide. if 1m3 cost a tenner then 35.31ft3 cost a tenner, so tenner divided by 35.13 = 31p / ft3


----------



## Stormer1940 (22 Sep 2013)

Yep thought that was the case. I was just trying to get my head around it... Cheers


----------



## SlayWitch (23 Sep 2013)

Very useful, thanks for sharing! It's good it includes a metric conversion as well


----------



## David111s (27 Apr 2014)

Hi all,

I'm trying to download this calculator but having issues, the answers i guess are in the links in the first post... however when i quick on the links its says i am "not autherised to view" ?? 

Any ideas guys?

Cheers

David


----------



## CHJ (27 Apr 2014)

David111s":19686ok8 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm trying to download this calculator but having issues, the answers i guess are in the links in the first post... however when i quick on the links its says i am "not autherised to view" ??
> 
> ...


Which version are you attempting to download?


----------



## David111s (27 Apr 2014)

Hi thanks for the quick reply  

It's the PC version, i've downloaded the version from the "my server link" and now stuck!

Cheers 

David


----------



## CHJ (27 Apr 2014)

The PC version is a Visual basic program, do you have the run files installed and registered on your PC. The details are given in the various threads.


----------



## David111s (27 Apr 2014)

Nope, those are the bits im trying to find out about, i've clicked on the thread links in the first post but keep getting "you are not autherised"


----------



## jasdon79 (15 Sep 2014)

Thanks just what I needed


----------



## rovers63 (3 Apr 2015)

Thanks for sharing! It's very useful, just what I was looking for especially it including a metric conversion as well


----------



## Captain John (13 Apr 2017)

Thanks, very useful!


----------



## gaz44uk (10 Jan 2018)

Thanks will come in really handed.


----------

